# blackcloud choke



## folded77 (Dec 8, 2009)

has anybody used that blackcloud choke with the black cloud shells,and is there any difference between that and a regular factory choke


----------



## Dux (Dec 8, 2009)

I think you are mistakin. Blackcloud is a waterfowl load. Not a choke. Also, chokes don't have shot in them, the load does. Don't get down about a simple mistake though. Happens everyday.


Blackcloud is a good waterfowl load for the money


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 8, 2009)

Haven't used much of their shot and don't have the choke tubes but I understand it does something to their shot wad by either pulling it apart or holding it together longer but for the life of me I can't remember but Cabelas has them so maybe there is some info here 

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0060547229310a.shtml


----------



## one shot one kill (Dec 8, 2009)

*never used the choke*

they have them at macks also....


----------



## stuckonquack (Dec 8, 2009)

Dux said:


> I think you are mistakin. Blackcloud is a waterfowl load. Not a choke. Also, chokes don't have shot in them, the load does. Don't get down about a simple mistake though. Happens everyday.
> 
> 
> Blackcloud is a good waterfowl load for the money



i think he is referring to the choke made by black cloud and the black cloud shells i think the kicks vortexx choke made for black cloud is the better bang for the buck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2009)

Comp-n-Chokes are hard to beat, I've been shooting them for years and they are made right here in Georgia.

Cabelas sells them too.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 8, 2009)

Black cloud ammo has the flight stopper shot (which has the ring around it) as well as regular steel in it. The flight stopper shot is not perfectly round so the air can hit the sides of the ring and throw it off the shot string. The wad in black cloud is supposed to stay with the shot longer so it keeps all of the shot together. Alot of waterfowl chokes (patternmaster) strips the wad from the shot early. If that happens with black cloud then the flight stopper steel goes everywhere and then you only have half the shot going towards the bird. This is why they created chokes specifically  for black cloud. The wad is not separated from the shot early and allows it to carry the shot to the bird. When the flight stopper shot hits the bird because of the rings around it it creates a more devastating wound channel.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 8, 2009)

Theduckhunter13 said:


> Black cloud ammo has the flight stopper shot (which has the ring around it) as well as regular steel in it. The flight stopper shot is not perfectly round so the air can hit the sides of the ring and throw it off the shot string. The wad in black cloud is supposed to stay with the shot longer so it keeps all of the shot together. Alot of waterfowl chokes (patternmaster) strips the wad from the shot early. If that happens with black cloud then the flight stopper steel goes everywhere and then you only have half the shot going towards the bird. This is why they created chokes specifically  for black cloud. The wad is not separated from the shot early and allows it to carry the shot to the bird. When the flight stopper shot hits the bird because of the rings around it it creates a more devastating wound channel.



Thanks for the info DH13 I couldn't remember which way it went


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 8, 2009)

folded77 said:


> has anybody used that blackcloud choke with the shot,and is there any difference between that and a regular factory choke



FYI, I was at Mack's last year looking at the Patternmaster designed for Cloud and the rep (who had a demo set up and a Patternmaster shirt on) told me that with the Cloud the factory choke would work just as well b/c the object is to let the wad do its thing....


----------



## folded77 (Dec 8, 2009)

black cloud does make a choke just for black cloud pg 120 in cabelas waterfowl catalog


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 8, 2009)

folded77 said:


> black cloud does make a choke just for black cloud pg 120 in cabelas waterfowl catalog



Don't listen to him folded, he doesn't know what he's talking about.  TDH13 has it nailed above.  I personally like BC ammo but use my factory chokes with it.  When the Pattermaster XT goes in, the BC's stay in the blind bag.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 8, 2009)

Dux said:


> I think you are mistakin. Blackcloud is a waterfowl load. Not a choke. Also, chokes don't have shot in them, the load does. Don't get down about a simple mistake though. Happens everyday.
> 
> 
> Blackcloud is a good waterfowl load for the money



Happens everyday alright.  Look dude, there ain't many spring chickens on this forum so do yer homework will ya?  How does it go... sheesh?


----------



## critterbait (Dec 8, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Comp-n-Chokes are hard to beat, I've been shooting them for years and they are made right here in Georgia.
> 
> Cabelas sells them too.



Comp-N-choke  All the way


----------



## bhamby (Dec 8, 2009)

Federal Premium     BLACKCLOUD 
BER/BEN  long Range .695

yes federal has a choke just for blackcloud    it's made by carlson's  i have one ,the long range  it works great on those hard to reach woodies  but gotta aim good up close   and i am sure there are others made just for bc  but the carlson's is the one i have also works good with other brands of steel shot


----------



## stuckonquack (Dec 8, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Don't listen to him folded, he doesn't know what he's talking about.  TDH13 has it nailed above.  I personally like BC ammo but use my factory chokes with it.  When the Pattermaster XT goes in, the BC's stay in the blind bag.



ATTN: Available in 12ga. only at this time. Kicks has teamed with Federal Ammunition & the Duck Commander to offer the new Kicks "Vortex" choke tube, specifically designed to be used with Federal "Black Cloud" ammo. Kicks "Vortex" chokes are a culmination of months of engineering & pattern testing delivering dense, uniform patterns shooting "Black Cloud" ammo. "Vortex" chokes are available in Improved Cylinder, Modified, Full & XFull constrictions and are safe to use with any non-toxic shot. When 3 powerhouses in the waterfowl industry work together to bring you a product and Phil Robertson, the "Duck Commander" puts his signature on that product, you know it is the Real Deal! Federal "Black Cloud" ammo "Drops ducks like rain", Kicks "Vortex" choke tubes "Create the Perfect Storm"! Order your Kicks "Vortex" chokes today!


----------



## bhamby (Dec 8, 2009)

NEW! - 12 GA Titanium Coated BLACK CLOUD Choke 
GET OUTSTANDING RESULTS WHEN YOU USE THE KNOCKDOWN POWER OF FEDERAL PREMIUM'S BLACK CLOUD™ AMMUNITION WITH CARLSON'S NEW TITANIUM COATED BLACK CLOUD CHOKE TUBE

Federal's new Black CloudT ammunition features devastating penetration which can now be delivered with unique features that help downrange performance increasing hunter success.

The Extended tube is constructed of a Titanium-coated steel, and comes in Mid Range and Long Range models. The titanium coating helps the uniquely designed FliteControl Wad in the Black CloudT ammunition perform downrange with less build-up in the choke and allows the Flitestopper shot to do its job this increasing your take in the field.

These chokes are specifically designed to get the most performance from Federal's new Black CloudT ammunition, but perform extremely well with other steel shotshells. The Long Range model can be used with all steel shot sizes, except T & F, and with ammunition performing at velocities below 1550 fps.

The Mid Range model can be used with all steel shot sizes, and with ammunition that exceeds 1550 fps. Black CloudT ammunition has been designed to be used with choke tubes that do not use porting or wad stopping devices.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Thanks for the info DH13 I couldn't remember which way it went


----------



## Dux (Dec 8, 2009)

I stand corrected. Seems I was wrong. I wouldn't buy into that mess


----------



## C Cape (Dec 8, 2009)

FYI guys....You're not supposed to shoot black clouds with ported chokes (Comp-N-Choke) or ported barrels.  Also, after researching a ton of threads on the internet I've found that they were designed to be used with the factory improved cylinder choke or one of the black cloud chokes from Carlson, Kicks, or Patternmaster.


----------

